

The Bugatti Veyron Grand Sport - How do you make a 1,001 horsepower convertible? - Readmore
http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/pr_veyron_convertible

======
wmeredith
No. It's pretty much only good for one thing, and that's driving very fast. As
far as had been reported it sacrifices almost many of the aspects that would
make a vehicle considered "good" by the general population in the name of
speed and luxury; drivability, affordability, utility and efficiency.

~~~
hughprime
It certainly does sacrifice utility, efficiency and (especially)
affordability, but so what? It's still a masterpiece of engineering.

There's room in the world for both types of products: the ones that do all
things reasonably and the ones that do one thing extremely well. The one-
thing-extremely-well type are usually the more interesting, whether they be
designed for ultra-high speed (Veyron), ultra-high efficiency (Tesla) or
ultra-high affordability (Nano).

